# Help Lifting



## Nick W. (Jan 30, 2018)

I am very new to woodworking and have built a couple of pieces for customers and they seem to be coffee and end tables and tv consoles of some sort. I have a little shop and it's just me. My question is, is there a lift or anything that anyone has or recommends that would/could assist me in moving the table around and or lifting it to about waist high?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Unless the table is irregular in shape I just cover the top with a furniture blanket and move it with a two wheel truck.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Do you have photos?

David


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check these out ....*

My buddy who make solid Oak doors which are very heavy, uses a shop built version of these:
https://www.harborfreight.com/catal...EAFeatured+Weight,f,Sale+Rank,f&q=lift+tables


----------



## Cephus (Jan 28, 2018)

If you're lifting it up onto a bench, just put the edge on the bench, use your knees and lever it onto the bench. Make sure you protect the work piece with blankets or the like.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Lifting it up and down for work and finishing. Gotcha.

There are big scissor-jacks used in both motorcycle and snowmobile work shops.
As those get better and better, the manual ones get sold off for electric/hydraulic ones, etc.
Make a few phone calls to local shops.

Couple of chainsaw wood carvers found a use for them, too.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

I 2nd the HF scissor lifts


----------



## Manific (Feb 8, 2021)

You just need to move it with a two-wheeled track. If you have such a possibility, of course. Other suggestion are very good as well. I am interested now what is the HF scissor lift model exactly. Can you tell me what brand of manufacturer produce it? I am asking it because I work on a farm and very often we need to purchase scissor lifts. Of course, buying new scissor lifts all the time is very expensive. Last month, my friend suggested me to visit one site where used scissor lift can be bought with ease. I have found a very good HB-1430 Hybrid scissor lift which was produced in 2012. I highly recommend this reliable site, guys.


----------

